

An iPod Watch Project Explodes Online - hornokplease
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/03/an-ipod-watch-project-explodes-online/

======
mcritz
Hopefully this brings Kickstarter & garage-scale entrepreneurship to the
mainstream.

